# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Inteligjenca, veçori kulturore apo biologjike?

## kiniku

> E papranueshme është të bëhet lidhje midis inteligjencës dhe besimit në përgjithësi për natyrën e njeriut. Këtë po kundërshtoj.


Inteligjenca numron shtate faktore (marre nga libri Kriminologjia, autor Dr. Ragip Halili, Prishtine, 1995): 

1 - Aftesia e te folurit rrjedhshem dhe gjetja e shprehjeve adekuate, pra, begatia e fjalorit;
2 - Aftesia e te kuptuarit te permbajtjeve te formuluara me fjale;
3 - Aftesia e te operuarit me numra dhe veprime aritmetikore;
4 - Aftesia e paraftyrimit dhe te mbajturit mend te disa proceseve apo ngjarjeve;
5 - Aftesia e te mbajturit mend dhe reprodukimit te pershtypjeve;
6 - Aftesia e te perceptuarit te hapsires, sendeve dhe ndryshimeve qe ndodhin ne ambientin perreth; dhe
7 - Aftesia e rezonimit, gjegjsisht aftesia e perkufizimit, permbledhjes se raporteve, fakteve, te dhenave.


Nga ky perkufizim shohim se faktoret perberes te Inteligjences nuk jane absolut, perkundrazi, jane tipare qe shume lehte mund te shtohen apo edhe zvoglohen ne vellim, efekt dhe forme. Shembull, konsumi i alkoholit dhe duhanit, drogave, semundjet, menyra e jetes ndikojne ne te mbajturit mend. Shume nga keta faktore (sidomos i pari, dyti dhe ai i treti) varen nga dituria te cilen njeriu mund t'a kete apo mos t'a kete fituar gjate shkollimit. Prirja per te fituar keto aftesi varet nga edukimi, nga mesimdhenesit dhe prinderit. Ka edhe talent natyror qe edhe pa mesim kane zgjidhjet aritmetikore ne koke, mirpo shumica e tyre kane nevoje per ndihme, spjegime dhe shembuj ne menyre qe te mesojne se si funkcionon aritmetika. 

Pra, nese ky perkufizim eshte i sakte (do deshiroja qe dikush t'a mohoj saktsine), atehere eshte me se e qarte se inteligjenca ne shumicen e rasteve fitohet duke e kultivuar. Njeriu ka kultivuar inteligjencen prandaj nuk beson me ne totem, ne shume Zotra, ne bestytni etj etj. Kjo eshte nje lidhje shume direkte e inteligjences me besimin. 




> Mos u kap nga kjo. Le ta ndryshoj pak atë çka thashë. Anëtarët e Royal Society janë në shumicë burra (fakt).  A don të thotë kjo se meshkujt janë më inteligjentë se gratë?.


Nuk mund te pergjigjem ne kete pytje nese disponoj vetem me kete fakt te cituar(se shumica e R.A jane burra). Pastaj, kjo pytje kerkon nje qasje dhe metodologji tjeter te punes sepse trajtojme gjera krejtsisht te ndryshme.  

Nese shiqojme me me kujdes, del se me shume sofizma ka mohimi yt sesa pohimi i artikullit.

----------


## Bizantin

> Pra, nese ky perkufizim eshte i sakte (do deshiroja qe dikush t'a mohoj saktsine), atehere eshte me se e qarte se inteligjenca ne shumicen e rasteve fitohet duke e kultivuar. Njeriu ka kultivuar inteligjencen prandaj nuk beson me ne totem, ne shume Zotra, ne bestytni etj etj. Kjo eshte nje lidhje shume direkte e inteligjences me besimin.


Mund të vazhdojmë me orë të tëra për të gjetur faktorë që konsistojnë inteligjencën. Herrnstein & Murray (The Bell Curve: Intelligence and Class Structure in American Life, New York, 1994) p.sh. mendojnë se inteligjenca është çështje e trashëgimisë biologjike, çështje racore. Si rrjedhim e kupton se nuk mund të kemi lidhje me besimin.

Ajo që kuptoj unë nga postimi yt (më korrigjo nëse gabohem), ti mendon se inteligjenca e njerëzimit ka ardhur duke u shtuar, pra njerëzit në lashtësi kanë qënë më pak të mençur se sot. Ku bazohesh për diçka të tillë? Në teknologjinë?




> Nuk mund te pergjigjem ne kete pytje nese disponoj vetem me kete fakt te cituar(se shumica e R.A jane burra). Pastaj, kjo pytje kerkon nje qasje dhe metodologji tjeter te punes sepse trajtojme gjera krejtsisht te ndryshme.


Nuk të duket se tek pohimi i artikullit kemi një sofizëm? Akademikët janë inteligjentë, Akademikët janë ateistë, pra inteligjentët janë ateistë. Ku gjendet metodologjia në këtë mes? Edhe nga ana statistikore është metodologjikisht e papranueshme që të nxirret një rezultat që ka të bëjë me gjithë njerëzimin nga një numër i kufizuar njerëzish.

----------


## kiniku

> Mund të vazhdojmë me orë të tëra për të gjetur faktorë që konsistojnë inteligjencën. Herrnstein & Murray (The Bell Curve: Intelligence and Class Structure in American Life, New York, 1994) p.sh. mendojnë se inteligjenca është çështje e trashëgimisë biologjike, çështje racore. Si rrjedhim e kupton se nuk mund të kemi lidhje me besimin.


Teorite e nebulozat e ndryshme qe theksojne supremacionin apo inferioritetin racor e biologjik, edhe pse te lansuara nga vete intelektualet, kane perfunduar te kritikuara ashper nga qarqet intelektuale. Faktoret qe une ceka jane pergjithsisht te pranuar si te "qendrueshem" dhe indikator me i sakte i inteligjences sesa faktoret tjere. 




> Ajo që kuptoj unë nga postimi yt (më korrigjo nëse gabohem), ti mendon se inteligjenca e njerëzimit ka ardhur duke u shtuar, pra njerëzit në lashtësi kanë qënë më pak të mençur se sot. Ku bazohesh për diçka të tillë? Në teknologjinë?


Tregom, a do gaboja nese them se ti je me i menqur se Platoni? Une them se je dhe se rezultati yt i IQ do te ishte dyfishi i Platonit. 




> Akademikët janë inteligjentë, Akademikët janë ateistë, pra inteligjentët janë ateistë. Ku gjendet metodologjia në këtë mes? Edhe nga ana statistikore është metodologjikisht e papranueshme që të nxirret një rezultat që ka të bëjë me gjithë njerëzimin nga një numër i kufizuar njerëzish.


Po, ke te drejte. Eshte gabim te nxjerret nje doktrine per te gjithe njerzimin  bazuar ne nje studim te bere ne disa njerez. Por, athua valle, artikulli ne fjale pretendon kete apo eshte vetem nje vazhdimsi, nje tjeter simptom i trendit ne rritje?

----------


## Bizantin

> Teorite e nebulozat e ndryshme qe theksojne supremacionin apo inferioritetin racor e biologjik, edhe pse te lansuara nga vete intelektualet, kane perfunduar te kritikuara ashper nga qarqet intelektuale. Faktoret qe une ceka jane pergjithsisht te pranuar si te "qendrueshem" dhe indikator me i sakte i inteligjences sesa faktoret tjere.


Të gjithë faktorët që përmende janë të lidhur me faktorin biologjik, dhe të ndërtuara në këtë mënyrë që njeriu mesatar të japi rezultat IQ = 100. Të gjithë varen nga aftësia mendore. Kurse besimi në Zot është çështje diturie. Do besosh ose jo vetëm nqs do njohësh çfarë është Zoti.




> Tregom, a do gaboja nese them se ti je me i menqur se Platoni? Une them se je dhe se rezultati yt i IQ do te ishte dyfishi i Platonit.


Këtë e marr si kompliment, por fakt është se do gaboheshe. Duket nga tekstet se Platoni ka qënë gjeni, llafazan i madh por gjeni. Po unë do të të jap dy shëmbuj nga parahistoria. A nuk të duket gjeni njeriu që shpiku sistemin numerik me bazë 10? Njerëzit sot e marrin si fakt se numrat janë nga natyra të vendosur në këtë rend; pra me 10 100 1000. Por kjo është shpikje e njeriut dhe madja e stërlashtë. A nuk të duket gjeni njeriu që shpiku alfabetin? Pra që kapi mendimin, që sot duket i thjeshtë, se një tingull duhet të paraqitet me një shënjë, dhe jo një fjalë me një shënjë apo një rrokje me një shënjë.

A nuk të duket gjeniale që ende sot e kësaj dite gjeometria euklidiane nuk ka ndryshuar asnjë presje? Nuk përmend fare kolosë të tipit të Arkimedit, Eratostenit, Heraklitit, Tukididit se do na turpëronin fare. Pra ata njerëz kanë qënë po aq të aftë sa ne veçse nuk kanë mjetet që kemi ne.




> Por, athua valle, artikulli ne fjale pretendon kete apo eshte vetem nje vazhdimsi, nje tjeter simptom i trendit ne rritje?


Unë jam i bindur se ky trend lind nga protestantizmi plus disa faktorë si mediat etj.

----------


## Il Cavalliere

Mbeshtes deri diku.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Ca eshte bere lesh e li kjo puna e inteligjences. Po te varej inteligjenca nga shkollimi e mireqenia sdo ishin me siguri kinezet ne vend te pare ne bote ashtu sic i do ky Richardi. Po ashtu mongolet 
qe jane akoma ne kohen e shpatave dhe mjeljes se pelave nuk do na dilnin para te gjitha vendeve perendimore.

Ca traplliqe te tipit ti je 2 here me inteligjent se platoni vetem mendje te semura mund ti marrin per te verteta.
Platoni kishte nje thellesi mendimi qe vetem nje qenie me kuocient te llahtarshem inteligjence mund ta kete.

----------


## Atheist

Ai përkufizimi që përpiqet ta nxjerrë inteligjencën si faktor kulturor është së paku qesharak. Nqs nuk ke të dhënat e duhura biologjike (të cilat janë të trashëgueshme si pjesë e evolucionit), edukohu sa të duash.

----------


## kiniku

> Ai përkufizimi që përpiqet ta nxjerrë inteligjencën si faktor kulturor është së paku qesharak. Nqs nuk ke të dhënat e duhura biologjike (të cilat janë të trashëgueshme si pjesë e evolucionit), edukohu sa të duash.


Liria qe ia lejon vetes, te tallesh dhe quan qesharake punen shume vjeqare qe kane bere Psikologet ne nxjerren e perkufizimit, flet me shume per ty sesa per perkufizimin. Po nejse, edhe per tipat sikur ti, ka nje perkufizim, edhe pse ti mund te mos pajtohesh me te. 

Nese nje prej komponenteve te inteligjences jane njohuria numrat dhe veprimet aritmetikore (cdo test inteligjence pyet per numra), atehere sinqerisht nuk e di prej nga guximi te thuash se inteligjenca eshte produkt biologjik e trashegues pasi para 1000 vjetve, shume pak njerez kane ditur shkrim e lexim perderisa sot pothujse te gjithe kane te kryer shkollen fillore. Ndoshta ne kohrat e shkuara IQ eshte matur jo me numra por me trimeri.
Nese gjykimi i drejte i fenomeneve qe na rrethojne poashtu perben njerin prej segmenteve te inteligjences, a nuk mund te themi lirshem se njeriu bashkohor eshte i rrethuar me qindra mijra fenomene me shume se kohrat e shkuara,  fenomene te natyres se ndryshme, shkolla, televizori, radioja, interneti, sporti, librat, udetime ne hapsire, bomba atomike dhe me rritjen e ketyre fenomeneve ne numer a nuk mund te themi se jeta sot eshte me dinamike dhe ka kalitur shqisat e njeriut, edhe aftsine e te menduarit, dhjetra here me shume se njeriu ne kohrat e shkuara?  

Zhvillimet qe jane bere jane deshmi se inteligjenca e njeriut eshte ne rritje e siper. Tash, ka pikpamje biologjike, antropologjike, trasheguese e racore mirpo nese ke lexuar dicka nga psikologjia keto 50 vitet e fundit do te shihje se keto jane sulmuar nga te gjithe. 


Truri eshte vetem mjet. Do t'a ilustroj me nje dialog ne mes te besimtarit dhe ateistit, arsyea kunder besimit, te cilin e kam postuar para dy viteve. Merr besimtari nje laps te drejte dhe pyet ateistin, "a eshte lapsi i drejte" dhe pasi ky pergjigjet po, e fut ne uje dhe pyet a nuk te duket tani i shtrembruar? Ky i pergjigjet prape po. E fut lapsin ne marrmellade dhe e pyet se tani lapsi nuk shihet fare, apo jo dhe ky i pergjigjet jo, nuk duket fare. 
Tash, ky ateisti i pergjigjet se shembulli qe besimtari demonstroj eshte shume i vertete, mirpo, shton se truri dhe syri jane vetem mjete mekanike te cilat  pranojne dhe percjellin informatat dhe te dhenat ashtu sic jane, pra, shohin lapsin e shtrembruar dhe shohin lapsin qe zhduket ne ate mase marrmellade. Por, varet nga truri dhe nga dituria, pervoja dhe inteligjenca jone sesi perpunojme informatat qe syri i pranon dhe ky perpunim me se paku varet nga "motori organik" (kuptohet, motori funkcional eshte parakusht por ne jemi duke debatuar per personat qe biologjikisht nuk jane te c'rregulluar)por kryesisht nga pervoja, niveli i arsimit, menyra e kultivuar e rezonimit dhe gjykimit, etj. Burimi = G.W SMITH. 

Syri e logjika, biologjia e antropologjia e te gjitha tjerat na lene pershtypjen se toka eshte e rrafshet. Ama, u desht nje njeri i shkolluar, i mire ne matematike e shkenca tjera matese te ngrihej kunder gjithe botes e thote se matjet e mija tregojne se bota eshte e rrumbullaket.

----------


## kiniku

Ose me mire, per te gjithe ata qe mendojne se IQ eshte produkt i biologjise, a mund te na tregojne konkretisht se cilet jane faktoret apo komponentet biologjike qe konstituojne dhe formojne Inteligjencen?

Flm.

----------


## pryll

> Ose me mire, per te gjithe ata qe mendojne se IQ eshte produkt i biologjise, a mund te na tregojne konkretisht se cilet jane faktoret apo komponentet biologjike qe konstituojne dhe formojne Inteligjencen?
> 
> Flm.


raca

raca, raca

----------


## Dragut

> raca
> 
> raca, raca


Uuuu çuna, tani jeni aventuru tepër thellë dhe ky këndvështrimi i funit osht shumë ndjellës

----------


## pryll

me atë desha të them që 6 pikat e fundit të 7 pikave që nxjerr kiniku si elementë të inteligjencës kanë lidhje direkte me biologjinë, thjesht fare ruajtje, gjetje, analizë informacioni dhe përfundim si dhe shpejcia e procesimit



për analogji le të folim në terma kompjuterikë

kemi dy procesorë nga 133mhz dhe 3ghz dual

ky i pari ka fuqi më të vogël procesimi të informacionit dhe nqs e tejkalo i nivel të caktum të informacionit që hy me u procesu, i fut i të ngecme dhe duhet me i bo restart. gjo që nuk do ndodhi me atë të dytin *për të njëjtën sasi informacioni që hy me u procesu*. ky i dyti ka *potencial* të bojë shumë më lart se i pari. 

se sa përdoret ky potencial masnej është muhabet tjetër, sepse nqs ti i përdor të dy këto procesorë në një platformë ku kërkohet thjesht me të procesu informacioni 2+2 dhe 234x453/574, do të ta bojnë të dy pa problem. po nqs i thu atij të parit të bojë render nai skenë 3d, e ke të mushme... vetëm i dyti do ta bojë

ça thotë analogjia? analogjia thotë që IQ (siç është sot e konceptume si njësi matëse - dhe jo aftësia trunore) mund të jetë e varme nga kultura e edukimi (pra platforma) për dy specimene të ndryshme biologjike, pra me aftësi të ndryshme trunore (mendore),  por ky i dyti ka potencial me ia mor atij të parit në kthesë sikur platforma të kishte nxitësa të tjerë e informacion tjetër hyrës që shfrytëzo në maksimum aftësitë e të dytit dhe që i pari nuk mund t'i kapi dot sado që të edukohet, sepse thjesht nuk ka këllqet e duhura

----------


## pryll

Në bazë të kësaj un kam qenë dhe jam i mendimit që aftësia trunore është e varme dhe nga materiali biologjik (hardware) po dhe nga nxitësit dhe informacioni (software) që ngacmo kët material dhe e ve në punë. kush del e thotë që osh o vetëm kshu o vetëm ashu osh thjesht deluziv (zakonisht dele që ka hongër shumë propagandë të kuqe)

----------


## [Perla]

Njeriu nuk eshte PC e si rrjedhim te jete i ndertuar me qarke e kelleqe, krahasimi nuk me duket i duhur.

Kur lindim te gjithe jemi njesoj dhe ajo qe behemi me vone varet nga vullneti dhe deshira qe ka individi (PC nuk mund te edukohen e kulturohet) kurse njerezit po.Pikerisht edukata qe merr nje femije ,bazat e personalitetit qe merr nga familja e vet e bejne njeriun qe do te jete me vone. Nuk ka njeres me "kapacitet" te limituar,pasi truri i njeriut eshte nje "udhe e pafund", ndaj te gjithe ne kete pike jemi te barabarte.Sesa i shfrytezojme aftesite e trurit tone ,kjo varet nga individi,por jo se eshte i paafte per te arritur nje shkalle inteligjence te larte.

Inteligjenca fitohet nga perkushtimi i njeriut ne te studiuar, nga edukimi qe merr si dhe nga personaliteti qe fiton me rritjen ( karakteri,vullneti,ndergjegjia) .Per mendimin tim inteligjenca nuk mund te jete faktor i lindur, thjesht me duket e palogjikshme.

----------


## xfiles

Rraca..........

pra biologjike.

----------


## Borix

Biologjike, me ndikime te mevonshme kulturore - psh. stagnacioni kulturor sjell ulje te inteligjences, duke ndikuar drejtperdrejt ne tru, duke mos e lejuar kete te fundit te evoluohet ose "trainohet".

----------


## pryll

Perla ato që thua ti janë thjesht politikë, s'kanë lidhje me shkencat natyrore, plus që analogjia është analogji jo njëjtësi, shërben për ilustrim jo identifikim. Por s'mund të them që s'e ke kuptu atë që thashë, po ty s'po të pëlqen ai konstatim, sepse po të duket si ofenduse me qujt një rob të paaftë biologjikisht, si budall. Po unë s'kom probleme të tilla. 

Po të marrësh japonezët t'i çosh në universitete afrikane do i kesh të gjithë të shkëlqym. Po të marrësh afrikanë t'i çosh në universitete japoneze jalla të kalojnë vitin e parë edhe me affirmative action po deshe. Raste konkrete në Amerikë.

Lexoje dhe njëherë fjalinë e Borixit sipër se e përmbledh më shkurt.

----------


## pseudo

Eshte fjala per kapacitetet intelektuale te njerezve ne pergjithesi.
Dr Rex Jung nga USA ka deklaruar se kapacitetet intelektuale vijne nga bagazhi gjenetik i transmetuar nga prinderit.
Dmth personat qe kane nje koeficient inteligjente te rritur mund tu thone faleminderit prinderve te tyre.
Dhe ata qe kane nje QI mesatar prinderit mund te jene te pergjegjshem per kete.
Ne te vertete 50% e inteligjences eshte e lidhur nga faktoret gjenetik, gjysma tjeret eshte e fituar gjate jetes ne varesi te edukates apo formacioneve qe mund te marresh sidomos gjate femijerise.
Dmth prinderit jane ata qe jane te pergjegjshem per fonksionet mendore te femijeve te tyre si nga ana gjenetike dhe nga ana edukacionale.
Keshtu qe kush ka QI te larte mund te thote me goje te plote faleminderit prinder.

----------


## kiniku

> me atë desha të them që 6 pikat e fundit të 7 pikave që nxjerr kiniku si elementë të inteligjencës kanë lidhje direkte me biologjinë


Okay. Po ia fillojme me te paren. 

2 - Aftesia e te kuptuarit te permbajtjeve te formuluara me fjale;

A ben te elaborosh ne detaje ku e sheh apo si arsyeton me deshmi lidhjen e Biologjise me permbajtjen dhe mesazhin e fjaleve?!!!

Test: nese them, shembull, "Bashkdyzimi i te gjitha elementeve te sistemit te Mendeljevit krijon vrimen e zeze". Tashti, cili faktor te mundeson kuptimin e permbajtjes se kesaj qe thashe, biologjia apo shkolla apo biologjika qe ke mesuar ne shkolle? 

Fjalet qe simbolizojne paraqesin ngjarje e gjera mesohen ne shkolle. Nese nuk shkon ne shkolle, prap do te mesosh fjale mirpo nuk do te dish se c'eshte vrima e zeze, c'eshte fotosinteza, c'eshte sistemi periodik etj etj. 

Pastaj vazhdojme me pikat tjera.





> Po të marrësh japonezët t'i çosh në universitete afrikane do i kesh të gjithë të shkëlqym. Po të marrësh afrikanë t'i çosh në universitete japoneze jalla të kalojnë vitin e parë edhe me affirmative action po deshe. Raste konkrete në Amerikë.


Teori raciste. Por, ne fakt, mbeshtet teorine qe une theksoj.

Njeriu qe lind ne Afrike trashegon nje standard te ulet te jetes, mungese ushqimi, uji te pijshem, ballafaqohet me semundje te ndryshme te cilat nuk ekzistojne ne Evrope e gjetiu ndersa Japonezi mesatar trashegon me lindje nje standard tjeter, nuk ka mungese uji e ushqimi dhe semundje per te cilat duhet te preokupohet. Japoniaka programe, revista dhe menyra te ndryshme te argetimit dhe zhvillimit te femijve perderisa ne Afrike keto mungojne. Kush e lexon Shekspirin ne stomak te zbrazet? 

Normal, kush me inteligjent? Ai qe tere jeten ka probleme elementare apo ai qe nuk vuan nga keto probleme dhe ka kohe te ngris kualitetin e jetes se tij?

----------


## xfiles

> ........
> Keshtu qe kush ka QI te larte mund te thote me goje te plote faleminderit prinder.


kurse une them,
faleminderit o shtet,
t'hengsha b... o shtet  :ngerdheshje: 

Tani te sqarohem dhe une per pikpamjen time mbi ndikimin biologjik(gjenetik).
Kur them qe rraca ka te beje me aftesite intelektuale te nje personi nuk them aspak se njera rrace eshte me e zgjuar se tjetra, por qe rraca te ndryshme kane aftesi te theksuara ne fusha te ndryshme.
Fundja dhe shoqeria globale ndjek te njejtat rregulla te diferencimit ashtu si qelizat e trupit tone.
Rraca te ndryshme kane detyra te ndryshme ne shoqeri, por te gjitha jane te nevojshme per nje funksionim te rregullt mbare boteror.

Mjafton te shohim se si ne emigrim , shembull ketu ne itali, indianet, egjyptianet(dhe te ngjashem) merren me guzhinen dhe me dyqanet ushqimore, ose me internet caffe, ose shitesa ambulant.
Kinezet me tregti ose me ristorante.
Shqiptaret dhe rumunet ne fushen e ndertimit,
etj etj etj, po ti analizojme thelle gjejme dhe karkteristika te tjera.

Me siguri ai diferencim ne profesione mes emigranteve te rracave dhe popujve te ndryshem nuk eshte rastesi.

----------

